# Klapptisch / -stuhl für Inbetriebnahme



## scrolllkock (11 September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe bereits in anderen Threads gesucht, aber nichts gefunden.

Nehmt Ihr Tisch / Stuhl auf Inbetriebnahmen mit? Es nervt mich ständig bei Kunden darum zu "betteln"!
Natürlich nur wenn man mit dem Auto zum Kunden fährt - im Flieger ist das was anderes.

Werkzeugkiste zum sitzen habe ich zwar auch meist dabei - wird aber doch etwas unbequem auf dauer ;-)

Was habt ihr dabei und vor allem woher?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 September 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/klappbar-Kunststoff-Partytisch-Buffettisch-Klapptisch/dp/B0036SRXJE


Das Teil ist super.......


----------



## mnuesser (11 September 2013)

ich find die hier besser,
sind extrem klein zusammengeklappt.

http://www.amazon.de/UMEFA-Rolltisc...&qid=1378927162&sr=1-31&keywords=campingtisch


----------



## hucki (11 September 2013)

Ich hab' einen Klapptisch serienmäßig in der Seitentür meines MultiVans.


----------



## vollmi (11 September 2013)

mnuesser schrieb:


> ich find die hier besser,
> sind extrem klein zusammengeklappt.
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/UMEFA-Rolltisc...&qid=1378927162&sr=1-31&keywords=campingtisch



Genau den hab ich auch. In gross und klein. Sehr robust. 
Den kleinen gibts aber auch in wackelig, ist dafür aber leichter. 

Mfg René


----------



## Human (11 September 2013)

Ich habe mir das auch schon einmal überlegt einen Tisch und/oder Stuhl mitzuschleppen, aber normalerweise hat fast jeder Kunde eine Instandhaltung und die müssen ja auch hin und wieder mal an eine Maschine hin und haben immer irgendwo was rumstehehen, das als Tisch/Stuhl zu misbrauchen ist und wenn es nur 4 Klappkisten sind, die gestapelt werden.

Es kommt auch darauf an, ob es sich um einen Einsatz handelt, der nach Zeit bezahlt wird, da ist es überlebensnotwendig, dass der Kunde einen Tisch und Stuhl herkriegt, was bei Pauschalarbeiten oder Garantieleistungen nicht sooo wichtig ist, aber natürlich auch freundlich, aber direkt hingewiesen wird, dass der Kunde mal Gas geben soll und mir ein angenehmen Arbeitsklima schaffen soll.

Bisher habe ich es IMMER geschafftt etwas annehmbares für meinen PC und meinen Hintern zu bekommen.

Was mich aber oftmals schon sehr genervt hat ist, wenn ein Schaltschrankbauer meint, dass es keinen Sinn macht eine Steckdose an oder in den Schaltschrak für WarKundetungsarbeiten zu bauen.
Da habe ich schon wesentlich mehr Probleme gehabt. Mit Tisch und Stuhl geht es normalerweise immer, aber Strom, das ist meistens mehr mein Problem....


----------



## Perfektionist (14 September 2013)

scrolllkock schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr Tisch / Stuhl auf Inbetriebnahmen mit?



ist bei mir zum Markenzeichen geworden, da gefühlte 99% der Kollegen ohne anreisen, ich aber schon (Scheiße, mir fällt grad auf, dass ich das für meine seltenen Auslandseinsätze, Kanada steht bevor, auch hätte lassen mitverschiffen sollen). Im Auto hab ich das billigste vom billigem, weil: das vom Chef bezahlen lassen, ist einfach zu nervig. Aber Klappstuhl mit Campingtisch (60x80), das muss schon sein! beim Kunden ist oft genug keine Arbeitsfläche vorhanden, die über einen Pallettenstapel (wenn überhaupt) hinaus geht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ich hab' einen Klapptisch serienmäßig in der Seitentür meines MultiVans.



Das heißt aber das du nur eine Schiebetür auf der Beifahrerseite hast.... und mit dem Auto an die Maschine fahren musst. Beides geht gar nicht


----------



## hucki (14 September 2013)

Ersteres ist okay für mich.

Und 2. - Warum muss ich an die Maschine fahren?
Ich find' es da schon bequemer, den Tisch aus der Seitentür heraus zu nehmen, zusammengeklappt zur Maschine zu tragen und ihn dort auf seine 4 Beine aufzustellen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Ersteres ist okay für mich.
> 
> Und 2. - Warum muss ich an die Maschine fahren?
> Ich find' es da schon bequemer, den Tisch aus der Seitentür heraus zu nehmen, zusammengeklappt zur Maschine zu tragen und ihn dort auf seine 4 Beine aufzustellen.




Ach ok.. die Tische die ich beim Bulli kenne sind fest mit der Seitenwand verbunden. Ich wusste gar nicht das es auch herausnehmbare gibt. Aber ohne Schiebetür auf der Fahrerseite könnte ich mir das Auto echt nicht vorstellen


----------



## hucki (14 September 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aber ohne Schiebetür auf der Fahrerseite könnte ich mir das Auto echt nicht vorstellen


Da gibt's andere Sachen, die mehr "nerven".
Aber nach knapp einem halben Jahr bin ich insgesamt immer noch glücklich über die "Spende" meines Chefs.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach ok.. die Tische die ich beim Bulli kenne sind fest mit der Seitenwand verbunden. Ich wusste gar nicht das es auch herausnehmbare gibt. Aber ohne Schiebetür auf der Fahrerseite könnte ich mir das Auto echt nicht vorstellen



Wenn du könntest würdest du doch mit deinen Bulli bis zur Maschine fahren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du könntest würdest du doch mit deinen Bulli bis zur Maschine fahren.



Nein.. weil dann hätte ich da ja ruck zuck die Kabelaffen und Hufschmiede drin sitzen.


----------



## hucki (14 September 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... weil dann hätte ich da ja ruck zuck die Kabelaffen ... drin sitzen.


Komisch, ich hab' immer so einen in meinem Auto und der hat mich noch nie gestört.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 September 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Komisch, ich hab' immer so einen in meinem Auto und der hat mich noch nie gestört.



Du hast aber so gar keinen stolz, normal dürfen die niedrigeren
Dienstränge nur hinter der Kutsche laufen...


----------



## hucki (14 September 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du hast aber so gar keinen stolz, normal dürfen die niedrigeren
> Dienstränge nur hinter der Kutsche laufen...


Verlangst Du etwa von mir, mein Auto zu schieben?


----------



## SoftMachine (15 September 2013)

.
Wie jetzt, 
ihr habt nicht die Klausel im Liefervertrag stehen, 
dass der Kunde sämtliche Medien wie Druckluft, 
Stromversorgung, Material, Netzwerkanschluss,
Bedienpersonal und Sanitärversorgung, 
Kantinenverköstigung sowie auch einen 
*Arbeitsplatz vor Ort (mit Sitzgelegenheit)* 
sogar mit Lärmschutz zur Verfügung stellt ??


----------



## Zotti (15 September 2017)

Es ist vielleicht schon etwas her das Thema hier aber ich würde das gerne nochmal aufgreifen in Bezug auf einen Stuhl zur Inbetriebnahme beim Kunden.
Wir suchen derzeit nach einem Stuhl der gut zu transportieren ist und auf dem man dann auch mal längere Zeit richtig sitzen kann.
Es wäre also von vorteil wenn Sitzfläche und Rückenlehne gepolstert sind.


----------



## vollmi (15 September 2017)

Zotti schrieb:


> Es ist vielleicht schon etwas her das Thema hier aber ich würde das gerne nochmal aufgreifen in Bezug auf einen Stuhl zur Inbetriebnahme beim Kunden.
> Wir suchen derzeit nach einem Stuhl der gut zu transportieren ist und auf dem man dann auch mal längere Zeit richtig sitzen kann.
> Es wäre also von vorteil wenn Sitzfläche und Rückenlehne gepolstert sind.



Ich nutze da eigentlich einen Stinkgewöhnlichen Campingstuhl. Ist absolut okay auch zum Arbeiten. Man sitzt zwar etwas tiefer, aber ist okay.
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]Wenn ich das länger brauch nehme ich einen Klappstuhl mit. Der nimmt im Auto etwas mehr Platz weg hat aber ne gepolsterte Feste Sitzfläche und ist etwas höher.


----------



## vollmi (15 September 2017)

Und falls man mit TIA arbeiten will. Dann bietet sich natürlich etwas mit schlauem Monitor an.


----------



## mnuesser (15 September 2017)

Das ist überhaupt die idee... ich kann in meinem alten Ford CMax hinten die Sitze einzeln rausnehmen...  Dazu ne Bierkiste und man sitzt gepolstert und hoch genug

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Januar (18 September 2017)

Dann noch die Kiste so platzieren, dass man geschickt an den Inhalt rankommt, und dann lässt es sich entspannt mit TIA arbeiten


----------

